# Life begins now.....



## WantItBad (Jul 1, 2007)

College is over.  Time to stop drinking like nothing else matters.  Time to think long term.  Time to get my ass in shape.  Time to stop making excuses. Basically time to grow up.

2 weeks ago I weighed myself at my parents house and I was 251lbs.  Keep in mind 14 months ago i was around 198.  Wow I let my self slide.  I guess it was a slippery slope I feel down.  But that time of my life over.

Since that day 2 weeks ago I have not touched any booze.  Eating close to perfect and lifting 3 days a week and 4 days of cardio mixed in.  Today I am 239.  Still no where near 198 but by Sept. 15th the day I turn 23 I will be 195  or lighter.

Diet:  Some varity but this is the general outline I have been on (HELP)
Meal 1: Egg Whites and Turkey
Meal 2: Salad and Chicken Breast, Fish Oil Caps
Meal 3: Brown Rice and Turkey, Natty PB
Meal 4 PWO: WHEY,Milk, Bannana
Meal 5: Salad and Chicken Breast
Meal 6: Cottage Cheese and Almonds

Training: 
Weights: Full Body ABA BAB
A: Bench, DB INCLINE, BW Rows, DB Row, Dips, Lunge 
B:Squat, SLDL, OH Press, Pull Ups, Hammer Curls
Week1: 2x15 Getting back into the flow
Week 2-3: 3x10 1 min RI 
Week 4-5: 5x4 2 min RI
Week 6-7: 3x8 1 min RI
Week 8-10:8x3 2 min RI 
Week 11: 3x10 1 min RI Test Week 
Week 12: Deload 2x15 

(cow, funk or anyone else tell me if that makes sense)
Cadio: 
Day 1: Stair Mill (Intervals)
Day 2: Bike (distance)
Day 3: Elipitcal (Intervals) 
Day 4: Stair Mill ( Slow Steady) 

Sunday- Cardio Day 1
Monday- Weights 
Tuesday- Cardio Day 2
Wednesday- Weights
Thrusday-Cardio Day 3
Friday- Weights & Day 4 Cardio


Crtique I just finished Week 1


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

it doesn't look bad.  I might throw in another leg exercise on Day A though and ditch one of the rows.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

What about veggies?


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 2, 2007)

funk- sounds good Single leg DB SLDL?  and ditch the db rows?

Jodi- I do eat a ton of broccli forgot to mention that but other than the salads and broc i dont get many....something i need to work on


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 2, 2007)

July 2, 2007- Workout B

Squat- 3x10@185 got 15 on the last set moving up 10 next WO

SLDL- 3x10@95 moving up 10 next WO

OH Press- 3x10@75 moving up 5

Pull UPs- 3x10@120 assis going to 140 next work out WEAK

Hammer Curls- 3x10@25

Wow just kinda hurts to see weights that low


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2007)

1-leg SLDL sounds good.


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 3, 2007)

July 3, 2007 Cardio

Stairmill- 20 minutes intervals 1 minute on 2 minutes off 


Anyone is it true if you wait longer to eat after cardio you will burn more cals?


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 3, 2007)

I wanna add some jump rope training to my program on wednesdays.......

Speed Jumps
2 feet
R leg
L leg 
Double Jumps 
Run the Rope 

about 10 minutes in time


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2007)

Lookin good my Friend, listen to Brother Funk, he knows his stuff!!! Best Wishes and glad to have ya back!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 4, 2007)

4th of July, 2007

Bench- 3x10@155, missed the last set only got 6

DB Incline- 3x10@50  10, 7, 5

BW Row- 3x10

1-Leg DB DL- 3x10@30 moving up 10lbs next week

Lunge- 2x20yards@35 moving up 10 next week

Pushdowns- 3x10@90 moving up 10

Jump Rope- Run Rope 1 min, left foot, right foot, 2-2 switch, double jumps

lasted about 10 minutes HOLY SHIT TIRING!!!!!!!!!!!!


Also I feel weak today with numbers


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 4, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Lookin good my Friend, listen to Brother Funk, he knows his stuff!!! Best Wishes and glad to have ya back!!!



Thanks just trying to be athletic


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 4, 2007)

oh one more thing i forgot to say im ditching all slow steady Cardio........HIIT 4 days a week.......Sunday-Stairmill& Jump Rope(Speed),Tue- Stairmill, Wed- Jump Rope(Conditioning), Thursday- Bike Intervals,


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

I wouldn't do all of your workouts as high intensity cardio.

I would put in longer duration tempo runs to develop work capacity and a base, as well as to help aid in recovery.

you can't go 100% all the time.  Just like lifting.  You are basically saying..."I am going to max on on squats every time I work out."

as we know, it doesn't really work that way.


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 4, 2007)

by tempo runs do you mean if you are on a track Sprint 100, jog 100, sprint 100, walk 100 repeat???  or timed tempo runs?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> by tempo runs do you mean if you are on a track Sprint 100, jog 100, sprint 100, walk 100 repeat???  or timed tempo runs?



100m is still a pretty decent sprint (should taking you under 15sec).

by tempo runs, I would be thinking something along the lines of a 400m run (or +60sec run) with an equal amount of rest.....so 400m run, legs say you do it in 1:20, you would rest 1:20 and then do it again.  or, you might rest longer, so....1:20 work:2min. rest


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 4, 2007)

ok so what days would you do my cardio on and what order?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 4, 2007)

or would you change anything?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

I would do the tempo runs on days following my hard leg workouts.

I would do the intense sprint work on days following less intense leg work.


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 4, 2007)

ok last question is a day of rest not doing anything needed?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

yea....i would


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 5, 2007)

July 5, 2007- Let the diet slip last night at the family BBQ oh well it was a holiday!!!  I had some pork from the pig roast and corn on the cob.......oh and about 3 lemon bars!!!!  On my way to do some whicked cardio


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 6, 2007)

july 5th- 10 minute rowing test like funk has people do.... i got 1934 meters ....i could have went a lot harder i think i hvae never rowed before though


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 6, 2007)

july 6, 2007 B

Squat- 3x10 @205 last set got 15 moving up to 225 next week

SLDL- 3x10@105 up 10 next week

OH Press- 3x10@85 moving up 10 next week

Pull UP- 3x10@140 only got 8 on the last set

Hammer Curl- 3x10@25 up 5 next week


Good workout until the last 10 minutes when the roided douche at the gym tried to convince me to do gear......politely told him to blow me


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 7, 2007)

July 7th, 8th- Jet skiing, tubing, waterskiing, fishing, ...................yes


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 9, 2007)

July 9th, 2007 A

Bench- 3x10 @155 -2 on the last set stronger than last week

DB Incline- 3x10 @50 9, 8, 7 (weird)

BW Rows- 10, 10, 7  back tired from wakeboarding all weekend is my only guess why

Single leg SLDL- 3x10 @45 10,10,10 staying the same next week

Lunges- 3x10 yards @45 lbs holy heart rate

Skulls- 3x10@65 moving up 10 next week

6- 50 yard sprints with 15 seconds rest in between each 

got the bf checked today 22.5% 51lbs of fat ish my weight is 235  

Sept 15th the day i turn 23 which is 11 weeks away i will weigh 200lbs......


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Lookin good Brother Bad!!! Keep it up and you'll be just fine my Friend!!! Hope your 4th was GREAT!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 10, 2007)

July 10th, 2007- Fiance (Pam) Birthday

6 mile round trip bike to and from work!!

Thats it for today


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2007)

if that BF% is correct, then the real issue here is not about getting more "athletic", first you need to drop some body fat, as taht is your limiting factor.  I would focus on that before I focus on hard sprint work and plyo's.


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats my goal right now but i wanted to try and get more athletic in the process.  Im down 21lbs in about 3.5 weeks slowing down now.  What would you change in my training?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Hope all is well BRother Bad!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 11, 2007)

July 11th, 2007 B

Squat - 3x10@ 225 got 12 on the last set

SLDL- 3x10 @ 115 Good weight 

OH Press- 2x10@95 shoulda done 90 so i did only 2 sets

Pull Ups- 3x1@140 moving down to 130 next week

Hammer Curls- 2x10 @30 my arms were fried from pull ups

Volleyball league tonite.

I really am starting to feel and notice the weight loss at the end of next week i am going to post 4 week progress pictures


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Good lookin w/o, post them pics my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 11, 2007)

I will arch but im gonna be a little embarassed


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> I will arch but im gonna be a little embarassed


  Not in here my Friend, we are on YOUR side BRother Bad!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah!  We want pictures


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 11, 2007)

lol you might puke


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 12, 2007)

July 12, 2007-  

Biked roughly 60 minutes outside think i cover around 10 miles.......I forgot how much i love biking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crunches 3x20
Core Holds- 3x60seconds


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 13, 2007)

July 13, 2007 A 

Bench 3x10@155  10,10, 8

DB Incline- 10,10, 7

BW Rows- 3x10 10, 10, 7 iso hold on the top for a 5 count

DB SLDL- 40x3x10

Lunge- 2x10@40

Biking with the future mrs tonite after work


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Good lookin w/o Brother Bad!!! Enjoy the ride w/future Bad!!! Have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 15, 2007)

Well I survived the family reunion I had this weekend.....barely....yesterday I said screw the diet too much food that I love that my family makes.  Back on track today!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 15, 2007)

July 15th, 2007  

Stairmill- 6 minutes 

Eliptical- 12 minutes

Medball abs


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

July 1, 2007 B

Starting undulating periodization as results of talks with Funk..... Mondays will be 3x6 Wednesdays 2x10 Friday 5x3 for 12 weeks than a deload

Workout B

Squat- 3x6@265 6,6,8 Heck yes was feeling strong today!

SLDL- 3x6@135 6,6,8 Heck yes again

Standing OH PRess- 3x6@105 6,6,8 Heck yes

Pullups- 3x6@110 6,6,7 Kinda a heck yes lol

Hammer Curls- 1x6@35, 1x6@30  my arms were screaming from the pull ups so i though 2 sets would be proper

DB shrug- 1x6@70 with a 10 second hold on the top on the last rep
1x6@80 same thing as first set

Bike ride with pamawambam after her interview at wells-fargo


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Lookin good in here bro!  Glad to see funk helping ya out...he is awsome!

Best of luck and grats on the weight loss thus far man!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks DB I put a pic of me and her up in the gallery


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

You two look great together bro your a lucky man!   

I need to get some pictures of me up...maybe once I hit 180 but who knows lol.


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

ahaha funny when i get to 180 it will be shirt off pics on here what you wiegh now


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> ahaha funny when i get to 180 it will be shirt off pics on here what you wiegh now



I'm at 182 LOL...down from 224 but still have a long way to go.  I want to hit 170 then start bulking again b/c from past injuries and other things I've lost alot of LBM.  So I need to add some more back on!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Lookin good Brother Bad, great w/o and Best of Wishes on your routine, your in good hands, Brother Funk knows his stuff!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> July 1, 2007 B
> 
> Starting undulating periodization as results of talks with Funk..... Mondays will be 3x6 Wednesdays 2x10 Friday 5x3 for 12 weeks than a deload
> 
> ...




if you are using those loading parameters with only 2 different workouts, flip the wed. and friday days around so that monday you lift heavy on one workout and then friday (when you repeat it) it is done at the lighter of the two set/rep ranges.


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

ok sounds good funk thanks


----------



## Pamawambam (Jul 16, 2007)

Soooo proud of you hunny!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

40 minute bike ride covered about 6 miles with pam


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> 40 minute bike ride covered about 6 miles with pam



Good Stuff Brother Bad, but ummmmmmmmm, you better watch her, shes riding w/some dude named Ray!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 16, 2007)

Arch is toooo damn funny!!!!!!!!! lol so whats ur real name archie


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> Arch is toooo damn funny!!!!!!!!! lol so whats ur real name archie



depends what police precinct you ask 

"they callll me tater sald"


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 17, 2007)

July 17th, 2007-

Warmup

6- 50s I go pam goes

2- 400's I go pam goes

Abs

Stretch

Holy Tough 400s


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 18, 2007)

July 18, 2007 A

Bench- 5x3@ 185 got 10 on the last set WTF

DB incline- 5x3@75 got 9 on last set WTF

Bent Row- 5x3@135 got 5 on last set

DB SLDL-5x3@ 75 got 8 on last set

DB lunge- 3x6@ 60

Skulls- 2x3@95 than 1x15 push downs@100

OK weights felt crazy light today i mean real light i was struggling getting 10 at 165 last week on bench,  i dont get it RIs were 2 minutes


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 19, 2007)

July 19, 2007

8- 20 yard you go i go with Pam

1- jog 100, sprint 100, walk 100, sprint 100

Strech 

Does anyone have ne ideas on how that strength happened yesterday?!?!?!?!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2007)

could be mental.


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 20, 2007)

I think that could be it in part considering i have been out of the gym for a while so i just thought i was weak


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 20, 2007)

feeling ambitious today I am gonna go for 2x10@265 today...ok bye....squating


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2007)

good luck brotha!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 20, 2007)

First of to the people who hate on you  

July 20, 2007  B

squat- 2x10@265  10, 10  Shit ya up 10 next time!!!!

SLDL- 2x10@115 10, 10 up 10 next ime

OH Press- 2x10@95 10,10 up 10 next time

Pull Ups- 2x10@ 140 10,10  Moving up 10 or down 10 whatever 

ABS

Stretch 

Loving fitness right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 x10000 to haters who say u cant do shit


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Bolt-  I got it no problem kinda, my legs were there Im not to sure about my lungs though lol the 1 min RI's were killing me


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

EXCELLENT Brother Bad, keep it up!!! I actually enjoy when people doubt or put me down, talk about a Fire inside that won't go away!!! Use it to your advantage my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 22, 2007)

Was out of town Friday night saturday and this morning at a wedding on the northshore of lake superior......Just amazing any who some cardio tonite after a nap


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 22, 2007)

and thanks arch ya i used it to my advantage big time


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 22, 2007)

July 22, 2007 

Row- 5 Minutes 

Stairmill- 15 minutes

Elliptical- 5 Minutes

Stretch 


Really excited to hit the weights hard this week


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 22, 2007)

good deal bro kick some ass!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

July 23, 2007 A

Bench- 3x6@185 6, 6, 7 coulda got more but no spotter didnt wanna risk anything

Rack Deads- 3x6@225 6, 6, 9  Moving up next time 

DB incline- 3x6@80lbs 6, 6, 8 WOW is all i got 

Bent Row- 3x6@135 6, 6, 8 used versa wraps grip was shot after deads

DB lunge- 3x6@55

Skulls- 3x6@ 85 staying at this weight next time around 

Felt really strong again in the GYM this is week 2 of funks set up for me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

Theres only 2 feelings you can get from funks workouts...STRONG and SICK lmfao! 

Thats an awsome workout bro some real solid strength there!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks bolt im trying to figure out where you see strength though?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

You have more then you think mi amigo!  Theres alot of numbers there I couldn't even touch!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

man 18 months ago i could rep 250 on bench and squat 405 for 5 but i will be there soon!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep at it


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> man 18 months ago i could rep 250 on bench and squat 405 for 5 but i will be there soon!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep at it



Keep at it bro muscle memory is a great thing!  I wish I didn't have a hurt shoulder b/c all I can bench is 135...anything over and it brings tears to my eyes.  I hope to be deadlifting 405 comes january!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

lol i hope i can bench 315 in my life again


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> lol i hope i can bench 315 in my life again



Your young dont worry bro!

It will be funny if I hit my two goals come january b/c it will look like this

Bench 135 (no goals)
Squat 315
Deadlift 405

I need to find something I can hit 225 on and throw it right in there to have all the plate levels covered


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

I think im somewhere around 

Bench- 250

Squat- 350

no idea on deads


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

ooops RIs were 2 minutes for todays wo/o


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

Picked up 2 books tonite Functional Training for Sports by Mike Boyle and Periodization Training for Sports by Tudor Bompa and Mike Carrera


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 23, 2007)

ive heard the 2nd book is really god a few people at my gym have read it!

read on knowledge is power heh


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 23, 2007)

haha yeop wheels are starting to turn in my head i wanna open a studio gym in the area im in there isnt one at all and i think i can make some serious cash.... once i get a solid education level and some experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 24, 2007)

off to the track and its 95 out jesus


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 24, 2007)

July 24, 2007 

Ok so I lied it is 102 and 95% humidity.....so it made things hard but we did 


Linear Warm-UP from Mike Boyles book

4-100's Meter sprints with 30 Second RIs
4- 40 Meter sprints with 10 second RIs

400 Meter walk as a cool down


Holy hot out jesus but we made it through it...good workout i think warmup took about 10 minutes than about 10 minutes of sprinting and 3 minute cool down walk


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 25, 2007)

July 25, 2007 B

Squat- 5x3@315 got 5 on the last set!!! Happy but not satisfied I wanna be at 315x10 in 6 weeks

SLDL- 5x3@155 tooo light got 5 on last set but coulda done about 10 more

OH Press- 5x3@135 was the idea but 135x3, 135x3, 115x3, 115x3, 115x5 ego got in the way 125 is what i shoulda done from the start

Pull Ups- 5x3@70lbs got all the sets good weight 

BB Curls- 3x8@65
Super set
Calf Raises- 3x8@ 95 


great workout today RI's were 3 minutes roughly little less after the SLDL

Volleyball tonite we better win fuck!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Fantastic w/o BRother Bad, keep at it and you'll PASS your goals in no time my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Arch- Im starting to feel strong again.........kinda when i can hit 315 for 10 again i will be happy not satisfied lol when i can hit 405x10 i will be happy for a lil bit!


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 26, 2007)

July 26, 2007 Cardio

Side box jumps & Leg raises- 30 seconds I do one pam does one x2

Step Ups & Crunches- 30 seconds I do one pam does one x2

10 & Back, 10 & back-Pam goes i go.............x10 times


Holy shit i was dying!!! 

Its wierd im better at the 100's and Pam rocks the house at the 10 and backs


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 27, 2007)

July 27, 2007
All RI's 1 minute or less

Bench- 2x10@175 10, 7 Hit the wall on the second set

Rack Deads- 2x10@225 10, 10 good work tough though moving up

DB Incline- 2x10@70 10, 7 again wall boom 

Bent Row- 2x10@115 10, 10 way to light

Split squat- 2x10@45 10,10 easy just the bar on my back I wanna work up to one legged squats

Skull Crushers- 2x10@65 10, 8 wall again

had a cheat meal tonite...pizza yum only 2 slices though


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 29, 2007)

July 28, 2007- 

stairmill- 25 minutes level 2 gyms ac was broke....sweating like a whore in chruch


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 30, 2007)

July 30, 2007 

Squat- 3x6@295 got 7 on the last set

SLDL- 3x6@115 way light moving up

OH Press- 3x6@115 got 7 last set movin up 5

Pull Ups= 3x6@100 got 7 last set down to 90 next week

BB Curls- 3x6@65 moving up 10 next week

weight 236.1 this morning


----------



## WantItBad (Jul 31, 2007)

July 31, 2007

98 degress 75% humidityheat index 110

Warm Up

Stride 200, walk 200 x 4.......stride for me is a little less than full tilt.... My conditioning is getting better still not there though


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 1, 2007)

August 1, 2007 

People must not be feelin my journal any more....but anyway I had crazy energy today ....felt like i could have stayed in the gym for hours 

Bench- 4x3@205 felt crazy light so went 225x4 for my last set!!!!

DB Incline- 4x3@90 again same thing so 100's x3 on my last set!!!

Rack Deads from the knee- 4x3@315 same thing 405x5!!!!!

Bent Row- 5x3@145 moving up next w/o

Split Squat- 3x5@135 goin to single leg squats on a with bench next week 

Push Downs- 5x10@140 I dont feel doing low reps for bi's and tris in isolation excersise is worth it.....but if i am wrong someone please tell me


Im getting stronger and I love it!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh and leaner too!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> Oh and leaner too!



 

Sorry bud been MIA myself!  My journal has been really dead as well...maybe I should change my name 

You have some serious strength gains comin in bro wish I had half of your power in the gym right now...I've been dragging ass big time!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 1, 2007)

Strong lifts there Want it bad especially the rack dead.
I love the times in the gym where you just get in the zone and feel like you can lift a truck


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

I haven't been posting alot lately either   

Looks like your weights are going up nicely


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 2, 2007)

lol you all do love me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


August 2, 2007

Warm up 

10 back, 20 back, 30 back, 40 back x4......with pam only

It was only 81 but 30 mph winds made things interesting

Had a yummy steak today tooo!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2007)

good deal bro!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 3, 2007)

ok i said yummy does that make me a chick or slightly metro-sexual?


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 3, 2007)

August 3, 2007

Squat- 2x10@275 moving up next week

SLDL- 2x10@135 up 10

OH Press- 2x10@105 up 10

Pull Ups- 2x10@130 up 20 next time way easy

BB Curls- 2x10@75 up 10 next week

45-60 second rest intervals squats were a bitch!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 4, 2007)

August 4, 2007

Stairmill- 20 minutes level 3

Eliptical- 15 minutes level 5

ABS


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 5, 2007)

August 5, 2007 

Shot 150 rounds today....talk about a grip workout


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2007)

what were you shooting?


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 5, 2007)

my glock .40 and my buddies new S&W MP .40


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 6, 2007)

August 6, 2007

Elliptical- 35 minutes easy pace had some stiffness in my lower back and hammies for some reason thought this might help and it did

Football starts today....I coach the d-line we got some studs this year hopefully we can make some noise come playoff time


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> ok i said yummy does that make me a chick or slightly metro-sexual?



it just makes you gay


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Solid lookin workouts bro your doing damn good!

Always fun to shoot some rounds off!  My 9mm got stolen or I would have been shooting it all summer!  Shotguns are just a pain n the ass to case up and move around heh.

G'luck w/ the d-line bro!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Excellent w/o's i here Brother Bad, keep it up your doin Great imo!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 6, 2007)

August 6, 2007

Bench- 3x6@195 got all sets with 8 reps on the last moving up next week

DB Incline- 3x6@85 got 6 on the first set than got smoked on the last 2 sets

Rack Dead (just below the knee)- 3x6@315 got 8 on the last set

Single Arm DB Rows- 3x6@75 moving up 5 next time

Single Leg Squat w/foot 1-foot on a bench- 3x6@25 moving up 20 next time

Push Downs- 3x6@180 moving on up next time


Football testing went good today had a bunch of players run under 4.6 acutracs, 4- 300lbs+ benchers and 5-400lbs + squaters 

Thanks Arch- This is the first time i have been stuffed on weights was today


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

great workout bro!

and damn you got some strong boys there man!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 6, 2007)

with a school of over 1600 students you should lol


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

what the heck??? You just keep movin on up!!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 6, 2007)

lol i think its cuz im a newbie again lol thanks though katt


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 7, 2007)

230.6 this morning on the digital scale down another 5!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

grats bud...lil by lil!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 7, 2007)

August 7, 2007

Holy shit tired from work and football but

Linear warm up

3- 400's with 120 second RI's

Body said no....mind said fuck you your doing it!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 8, 2007)

August 8, 2007

Same story differnt day

Squat- 5x3@325 5 on my last set!!!!!!!!!!

SLDL- 5x3@185 5 on last set!!!!

OH Press- 5x3@140 last 2 sets were more of push press

Pull Ups- 5x3@60  only got 2.98 on the last set could not get my chin over the damn bar 

BB Curls- 3x8@ 75 EH OK

I love life!

Tomorrows intervals are gonna be off the chain....running hills!!!!

And does anyone have any tips how i can increase the work capcaity of my upper body it blows right now.  in my 2x10s it gets cashed so fast!  

I was thinking push ups high reps after my 3x6 day for horizontal push?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2007)

what exactly is your program right now?


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 8, 2007)

Mon- 3x6 2 min RIs
Tue- Long intervals
Wed- 5x3 3 min RIs
Thurs- Short intervals short rest 
Friday- 2x10 1 min RIS
Sat- Slow and Steady for 35 minutes
Sun-OFF

Workout A-
Bench
DB Incline
Rack Dead
Rows
Push Downs or Skulls 

Workout B

Squat
SLDL
OH Press
Pull Ups
BB Curls or Hammer Curls


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2007)

why not change your reps to higher reps if you want to hit work capacity more?


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 8, 2007)

so 2x10 to like 2x15?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2007)

like the whole thing!

the volume is low and the intensity is high.

if you want work capacity, you must challenge it:

3x8
3x12
2x15


either that, or change your program altogether.

or add in med. ball circuits for conditioning.

etc...


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 8, 2007)

ok i will think about that....I have so much to learn


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 9, 2007)

My NSCA Essentials of Personal Training book came in the mail today as well as my exam prep stuff!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 9, 2007)

August 9, 2007

Ran with one of the bigger kids at football who has bad asma really got a lot out of him 

Intervals on stairmill- 5 min warm up. 30 seconds on level 12 60seconds on level x 8 

Holy latic acid


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

Good work bud!!!

I was tossin around gettin my certs...something to do with what little free time I have LOL


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 9, 2007)

I almost have a G's worth of posts holla at me cuz im a pimp


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2007)

LMAO i remember those days  i forgot that counter was still there till you said something lmao


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 10, 2007)

only 4 more! only 4 MORE!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 10, 2007)

August 10, 2007

Bench- 2x10@185 only got 7 on the last set

Incline Hammer Strength- 90 on each side 2x10 got em all

Rack Dead (below knee)- 2x10@315 got all of them than wanted to puke

Cable Low Row- 2x10@130 got em all

Single Leg squat on a bench- 2x10@25lbs db in each hand 

Push Downs-2x10@170


Holy good workout gonna change up the reps for the next 4 weeks....I want more volume thinking something like I want more strength and some work capacity I dont know if this is gonna work some critque please

Monday- 5x6 2min RI 80% of 1 rep max
Tuesday- Long Intervals 
Wednesday- 8x2 3 min RI 90% of 1Rep Max
Thursday- Short distance Short rest- intervals
Friday- 3x15 1 min RI  60% of 1 rep max
Saturday- Slow Steady
Sunday-OFF

Now I know the volume is a lil high but I want to work on strength plus work capacity and I think that is possible!  But i could be wrong cuz i have tons to learn. Funk I dont think your gonna like this lol


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 13, 2007)

August 12, 2007

Jog 1 mile eh was bored out at the cabin

So i re thought things w/o's look like this 

M-4x6
W-5x3
F- 3x15


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 13, 2007)

Squat- 4x6@295 got 8 on my last set 

SLDL- 4x6@185 got 8 on the last set

OH Press- 4x6@115 got 8 on my last set again

Pull Ups/Chin Ups- 4x6@100 rotated chins and pull ups 2 sets of each

Hammer Curls- 1x6@35, 1x6@40, 1x6@45. 1x6@35

Great w/o today surprised with squats but all in all great w/o interested to see how 3x15 goes on friday


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok I need to vent.   The team I coach lacks some serious leadership and we as coaches can only do and say so much.  We have one or two solid leaders other than that we dont have a thing.  We have all the talent in the world, but practice has been flat and we are 10 days away from opening day!  I really want them to pick it up but im out of ideas?  Anyone got and ideas?


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 14, 2007)

August 14, 2007

Linear Warm Up Bad Style

Jog-100, Stride-100, Walk-100, Sprint-100 x4!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 15, 2007)

August 15, 2007

Had to make it quick today only had about 25 minutes 

Bench- 5x3@225 3, 3, 3, 2, 2

Tri set
Hammer Strength Incline- 5x3@115 each side
Low Row- 5x3@140
PushDOwns- 5x3@180

Holy shit tiring

Fantasy football draft after


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 17, 2007)

August 16, 2007 (yesterday)

No workout was supposed to do sprints but i was exhausted from work and coaching.  Lifting after the scrimmage today.


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 17, 2007)

August 17, 2007 

Squat- 2x15@225 got 17 on the last set if i had a spot i think i could hit ton more reps but didnt wanna risk anything 

Pull Ups- 2x15@140  good weight 

SLDL- 2x15@135 good 

OH Press- 2x15@95 first set was cake than only got 9 on second set 

BB Curls- 2x15@65 same thing as OH press


Football scrimmage was ok some things we need to work on but intensity was there and we out hit everyteam we played....we have a tough ass team this year kids love to hit hard


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 18, 2007)

IM is worse than high school when it comes to cliques i have just realized.....
you got the dudes that know that they are the shit and make it known and refuse to talk to other people and than you have people that have no clue and continue to give advice...both groups tend to stick together... than you have the people who are generally nice and want to help......than you just have fucking pricks...ok rant over peace out for the day


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

Good workout!  I know, I have a hard time pushing myself to the limit on squats if I don't have a spotter.  Even with the safety bars up, I'm still uneasy about it.


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 18, 2007)

ya it sucks but oh well lol i will still take 17 reps of 225!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 18, 2007)

August 18, 2007

Elliptical- 35 minutes level 8 

Bike- 10 minutes level 8

Good easy cardio today!

gonna sound like a chick but i can fit into jeans from last year again ahah


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> Ok I need to vent.   The team I coach lacks some serious leadership and we as coaches can only do and say so much.  We have one or two solid leaders other than that we dont have a thing.  We have all the talent in the world, but practice has been flat and we are 10 days away from opening day!  I really want them to pick it up but im out of ideas?  Anyone got and ideas?



sit down with the coaches and tell them what you think.


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats what ended up happening and we had a fight at practice between a WR and Corner it brought the team together.  And saying previsously we rocked the house at the scrimmage!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 20, 2007)

August 20, 2007 

Bench- 4x6@205 got 6 across the board 

Hammer Strength incline- 4x6@100lbs each side 6 across 

Rack Dead- 4x6@365 6 6 6 8 movin on up

Low Row(cable)- 4x6@130 6 6 6 6 8 movin up

SL Squat- 2x6@bw holy shit challenging 

Pushdowns- 4x6@180 tough but got 6 across 


GAME WEEK!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Workouts look good bro!!!  Deadlifts are gettin massive!

Glad to hear you have some bad ass's on the team hit hard oh yea love that!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks dead,  I am gonna pull from the floor next week and see where im at, i have been using a double OH grip, so things should be interesting


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Good deaql how high are them rack pulls you've been doing?


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 20, 2007)

mid shin


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 21, 2007)

August 21, 2007

Stairmill- 4 min warm up level 1

1 minute at level 7
1 minute at level 1 x6

Row- 1min hard, 1min easy x3

Pushups x20, Crunches x20, BW Squat x20, Leglifts x20.  

Done


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 22, 2007)

August 22, 2007 

Squat- 2x3@335 i'll explain at the end 

SLDL- 2x3@225

OH press- 2x3@135

Pull ups- 2x3@50

Hammer Curls- 2x6@40


Worst workout ever just nothing in the tank so i cut everything short


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 24, 2007)

August 24, 2007

GAME DAY!!  First game of the year at 7pm tonite!!

Going to workout in a few here than its all football!


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 25, 2007)

we won 42-14 they should not have even sniffed the end zone but i'lll take it


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 26, 2007)

August 26, 2007

here is what I am doing for 8 weeks to see hwo it goes.....trail and error in learning my body so here it goes 

Sunday- Workout A 3x3  SS
Monday- Workout B 2x15  Long INtervals
Tue- OFF
Wed- Workout A 2x15 SS
Thur- Workout B 3x3 SS
Friday- HIIT
Saturday-OFF


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 26, 2007)

August 26, 2007

Bench- 3x3@230 3,3,4 movin up 5 next week

Bent Row- 3x3@185 3,3,3 stayin put

Deadlift- 3x3@365 3,3,4 moving up 10 next week 

Close Grip Bench- 3x3@185 3,3,4 movin up 5 next week

Crunches- 2x25
Leg Raises- 2x25

Elliptical- 15 minutes level 8


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 27, 2007)

August 27, 2007 

Squat- 2x15@ 250 15, 18 felt light as hell

Pull Ups- 2x15@130 15, 15

DB OH Press- 2x15@50 15, 15

BB Curls-2x15@65 15, 15

Kinda like the high reps on squat....side note back felt a lil weak though from the deadlifts yesterday


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 29, 2007)

august 29, 2007

incline hammer- 2x15@90
BWrow- 2x15@bw
SLDL- 2x15@135
Pushdowns- 2x15@170


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 2, 2007)

September 2, 2007

Well up dates from the past few days football team is 2-0 won 28-0 defense played unreal


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 21, 2007)

I am gonna have time to post now that football is over finshed up 7-2 in the regualr season lost opening round of the playoffs but other than that nothing much goin on.................started Afterburn program yesterday and that shit is no joke.............will post updates of weight loss

Start 250 11/13/07

247 11/20/07


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2007)

sounds like you guys had a great season!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks funk!  your blogs have been very informative lately thanks again!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2007)

cool.  thanks for reading.


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 24, 2007)

more thoughts on afterburn......im hungry all the time now.....20 rep deadlifts are hell.......muscles are sore that i didnt know were even on my body........oh and im hungry all the time


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 24, 2007)

another thought on afterburn the cardio is tough i cant imagine what its gonna be like in the last few weeks


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 28, 2007)

11/28/07 245


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 2, 2007)

no one eh.....lol no biggy


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 5, 2007)

I yell at my athletes about getting out of their comfort zone all the time..........maybe i should start listening to my own advice .......its easy to  eat subway for lunch instead of  brown rice and chicken.....its easy to say yes to a beer instead of sayin no i'll take a water......all in all i think i need to get out of my comfort zone more often in the gym as well as out of the gym.  I really for the first time in a while experinced a out of comfort zone workout and loved it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 5, 2007)

oh and i would post my workouts but i dont know if its allowed


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 8, 2007)

2 more weeks left in the first 4 week phase and let me tell you its been hell but my conditioning has improved 10 fold


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 9, 2007)

2x20@ 225 deadlift!


----------

